# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  West Side Family (WSF)

## Tironce_Moderne

kenga "mesazhi" nga west side family..booo ca kenge ta heq trurin. mua me eshte fiksuar keq, cdo mengjes cohem duke kenduar ate kenge  :shkelje syri: ..
-Kush di me shume info rreth ketij grupi???? ose ndonje foto per te na shuar kuriozitetin, se i kam fiksim, jo per gje!

----------


## Flava

Edhe mua me pelqen shum :"Mesazhi" Po e deshe po te shkruaj edhe textin mgjth e din te gjith :buzeqeshje:  Hec se e kendojme bashke :shkelje syri: 

Zgjohem ne mengjes me afshin tend 
Gjysma e vetes sime me mungon 
Sdu ta pranoj po e pranoj 
nuk jam nuk je nuk ekzistojm 

Dhe trupi do me ftohet ne kete nate 
Ku jane prekjet e tua te me ngrohin prap 
Tani nuk jam,nuk jemi ne 
Sa ftohte kete nate,sa ftohte kete nate 

ne cdo hap qe hedh (ne mendjen time je ti) 
dua te te harroj (po prap je ti) 
sdua ta pranoj veten time nuk e di 
dhe kur cdo gje e vogel ndodh ne cdo veprim pa ti 
ndodhem 1 moment midis teje dhe meje 
nuk e di ne me doje a ne me urreje 
se je ti ne keto vargje se je ti ne keto nota 
se je ti ,pa ty, nuk ka kuptim te te harroja 


Cdo moment qe mar frym(je ti) 
Cdo moment qe jetoj(je vtem ti) 
Je gjithcka,cfare kam 
Plotesim i shpirtit tim 
ja cfare dua 
sdu ta humbas je vetem ti 

Dua te shof 2 syte e trembur, 
dua te puth buzen e cmendur 
dua te te shof, 
dua te te puth ty si ateher 
*2 here kjo strofa 

vetem 1 moment degjo 
dua te shoh,te njoh dua te di 
je ti qe komplikon 
je ti qe thua jo, 
je ti qe thua po 
capken, po nuk mundem, 
dakort te jem gjithmone 
je ti qe ben jeten time 
kompleks e 
ndonjehere nuk me kupton 
ndonjehre skupton as veten 
po prap te urrej, te dua ne 1 kohe , 
kakohe qe te njoh babe, 
dua te njoh babe 

e Cdo moment qe mar frym 
Cdo moment qe jetoj 
Je gjithcka,cfare kam 
Plotesim i shpirtit tim 
ja cfare dua 
sdu ta humbas je vetem ti 

zgjohem ne mengjes me afshin tend.....

----------


## ^VJOSA^

hey kam degju qe kan bere buje te madhe keta, biles njerin prej tyre Doctor Florin sic e quanin ne fillim e kam pat njoft,,,por dini gje eshte ne internet kjo kenga..??

----------


## Flava

Djemtë e "West side family" nuk arritën të marrin ndonjë nga çmimet e mëdha të festivalit. Megjithatë ata mundën të rrëmbejnë publikun, së bashku me këngën e tyre që ka një histori më vete. "Historia e kësaj kënge në fakt zë fill nga një histori e gjallë. Është një këngë që është bërë për mua". Kështu nis e rrëfen Landi, djaloshi i grupit "West side family", mbi historinë e kësaj kënge, e cila përpara se të ngjitej në skenën e festivalit, kishte pushtuar radiot e televizionet. Kënga që u kthye në hit brenda pak kohësh, nuk e pati të vështirë të tërhiqte vëmendjen në sallën e madhe të Pallatit të Kongreseve. 



Përkundrazi, që natën e parë të festivalit kënga magjike 2002", këtë këngë e kanë kënduar bashkë me tre djemtë e grupit, pjesa më e madhe e sallës. Vetë djemtë ishin të përgatitur për një sukses të tillë. Ndërsa e vetmja barrierë për ta në këtë garë të këngës, ishte ajo, juria që do të përzgjidhte, këngët fituese për në natën e tretë, e më tej do të votonte për tre çmimet e para. 
Kjo ishte më e vështira për ta. "Megjithëse ne nuk i morëm pikët që dëshironim, sërish themi se jemi të kënaqur. Të paktën kënga ka shkuar atje ku duhet. Ne e kemi rrëmbyer publikun",- thonë djemtë, duke dashur ta lënë mënjanë shumën e pikëve të mbledhura në këtë votim.

Ajo më e rëndësishmja për ta ka qenë reagimi i kryetarit të bashkisë, i cili, i ulur pas krahëve të jurisë ka reaguar me habi gjatë gjithë procesit të votimit, ndaj kësaj kënge. Ky adhurim i kryebashkiakut Rama ndaj këngës së tyre, ka qenë një shpërblim i madh për ta. Dukej se ai kishte kapur pikërisht atë që duhej në këngën e tyre, atë ritmin magjik, që kish rrëmbyer shumë e shumë njerëz..Ndërsa historia e kësaj kënge zë fill me një pendesë. 

Është një mesazh lënë dikujt ndaj të cilit gjithçka duket se është më e gjallë se kurrë, një nevojë për ta pasur afër a për ta përqafuar si dikur. "Kjo këngë është bërë për mua. Dhe në të vërtetë unë dua të puth e të shoh sytë e dikujt, tamam si atëherë. Ndërsa tani është pikërisht ai "dikush" që unë në këto momente ia ndjej shumë mungesën",- thotë Landi. Më tej ai shpjegon se nuk do të kishte dalë në këtë spektakël. Por falë dy djemve të tjerë të grupit ( Mirit dhe Florit) kishte pranuar dhe kishin dalë në këtë skenë.

Këngën e ka shkruar Flori, ose siç thonë ata Doktor Flori. Dhe siç pohon vetë ai, këngën nuk e ka bërë për vete, por për Landin, për gjendjen e tij të dikurshme, për një humbje e një mungesë që kishte ai."Shpresoj të ketë kaluar",- thotë ai me të qeshur. Ndërsa pa e humbur fillin e bisedës Landi ndërhyn për të falenderuar "atë pjesë të publikut që më ka ndjekur me adhurim gjatë gjithë kohës, e për ata anëtarë të jurisë të cilët më vlerësuan maksimalisht. 

Dua të përshëndes të gjithë ata që e ndjejnë ashtu siç e ndjej edhe unë muzikën e të gjithë ata që e pëlqejnë këtë këngë". Ndërsa për kryebashkiakun Rama, ai ka një falenderim të veçantë. "Dua ta falenderoj për reagimet e tij në disa prej vlerësimeve të jurisë. Mendoj se ka pasur të drejtë, sepse ai nuk nguron ta shprehë një gjë që e mendon si të padrejtë",- thotë ai. 

Dhe minuta më vonë ndërsa spektakli ishte drejt fundit, dhe po bëhej ndarja e çmimeve të mëdha, djaloshi me pantallona të kuqe i "West side family" ka marrë një përshëndetje të veçantë nga kryebashkiaku Rama. "Mendoj se sonte e kam zbuluar kandidatin e ardhshëm për kryetar bashkie. Është ai djali me pantallona të kuqe i "West side family",- tha Rama. Ndërsa nga pas kuintave, djemtë përqafonin njëri-tjetrin e qeshnin me të madhe.

----------


## Flava

Grupi eshte i perbere nga 3 cuna: Landi, Doktor Flori dhe Miri.
Jane nga 22 vjec dhe jan ne universitet. Landi eshte me i lezetshmi :buzeqeshje:  kurse Doktor Flori edhe me i rendesishmi i grupit.
Landi eshte per Juridik, kurse Flori ne Institurin Bujqesor (Kamez).
Do bejne nje studjo te tyren. Moren pjese tek "Kenga Magjike" dhe mori cmimin "Millenium"

----------


## Flava

Kurse persa i perket shkarkimit te kenges, me duket se gjehet edhe do mundohem ta gjej! Ia vlen shum, jo per gje!

----------


## ^VJOSA^

hey e gjeta ku eshte ajo kenga....shkoni tek  www.albrap.tk dhe eshte aty WSF...ciao

----------


## Enkela B.

edhe une mbaroj per ate kenge, per dite e degjoj, nuk shkoj kund pa e degjuar ate kenge. po as un nuk po mundem te di diqka me teper per ate grup. grup simpatik, dhe shume kendojne mire.

----------


## Tornado

Kengen mund ta shkarkoni duke klikuar ne lidhjen me poshte

Kliko ketu per ta shkarkuar kengen Mesazh

----------


## Io_e_Te

Epo meqe e gjetet dhe tekstin dhe info dhe mp3 po ju pershendes me "Mesazh"...po pershendes dhe veten me ate rast :buzeqeshje: 
Have fun!

----------


## shigjeta

Edhe une e degjova kengen dhe me pelqeu shume si nga muzika, teksti dhe interpretimi. Meqenese mesova me shume per kete kenge nepermjet kesaj teme te hapur ketu doja te pershendesja Tironce Moderne qe e hapi temen, Flaven per tekstin dhe informacionin e kenges, Vjosen dhe Tornadon qe sollen link per te degjuar kengen, si dhe Enkela B dhe Io e Te si fansa te kesaj kenge  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## katana

Edi Rama & West Side Family


Si reagoi publiku në sallë kur dolët ju dhe më pas Rama në skenë?
Në fillim, kur dolëm ne, njerëzit na pritën mirë, por kur doli Edi pati një reagim tamam si te ndonjë finale Champions League. Ishte një surprizë, e papritur dhe shumë e bukur.

Jeni i kënaqur tani që e mbaruat dhe publiku ua priti me aq entuziasëm?
Po, sigurisht. Ne i kënduam Tiranës, asaj që ne e duam me të mirat dhe këqijat që ajo ka.


Teksti i plotë i këngës kënduar nga Edi Rama & West Side Family

Shumë zhurmë, shumë zhurmë
Tirana e Re, 
Lapraka, Kombinati,
Ali Demi 
Tirona është pikënisje, ku fillon mundësia
Aty kam të ardhmen, ku kam ëndrrat e mia.
Ku ngjitur janë kisha e xhamia, 
Ku ndahen e pajtohen Nano e Berisha. 

Aty ku ty të jepet një tjetër mundësi,
Kam shokët, kam lagjen, kam rrugën, kam shtëpinë. 

Tirona çfarë është?
Më i madhi paradoks,
Ku robi ble te gabi me Rolex në dorë.
Ku sllonat sydelfinë 
Në baltë bëjnë paradë,
Ku krahas kjoskave të rënume është një 
super pallat. 

Tirona, ke ëndrrat tona
Jeton orët e vona,
E djegur, sido të jesh,
Ti je e jona.

Zhurmë, shumë zhurmë sa zhurmë.
Kjo është Tirona jonë, 
Tirona e kontradiktës,
E luftës e paqes, 
E errësirës dhe e dritës,
Mashtrimit, të vërtetës
Shpifjes, interesit,
E qejfit dhe e stresit, 
E ahengut dhe biznesit. 

Ku të gjithë ne themi:
Tirona zemra jonë,
Ti për ne, ti për ne,
Je kampion.
Kur ti hyn në Kombinat, në qytetin tonë
Një tabelë, shyqyr, të thotë:
"Mirëserdhët në Tiranë". 

Tirona, në zemrat tona
E çmendur, sido të jesh, 
ti je e jona. 
Aty ku Kryetari bërtet me megafon.

Gjithçka mund të ndodhë, 
Jetojmë në Tironë. 
Njerzia bëjnë plazh
Aty ku thahet liqeni
Ku provinciali thotë:
"Jom pri 'Ali Demi'". 
Aty ku trumbetojnë të ngrenë pallate
Mjaft!, thotë rinia.

"Boll se na plasët". 
Mjaft, me muhabet, si bujqit e lashtë,
Nën kumbllat e kuqe, moda bën sfilatë.
Ku ka qarkullim parash, 
Ka dhe emancipim grash,
Shooping nga rrugë 
e "Durrsit"
Oburra nga Blloku,
Atu ku gjen për seks,
Ku ngjitet dhe smoku. 
Ku te qentë e kazanëve është dhe ministri e Higjienës, 
ku ka dhe mbret, ka dhe 
president.

Të gjitha do t'i gjeni në 
qytetin tonë,
Ku një tabelë e shtremër 
thotë:
"Mirëserdhët në Tiranë". 

Tirona..
Zhurmë, zhurmë..

----------


## Dita

"Sllonat"? A eshte ndonje percaktim i ri per femrat ne Tirane ky?

"Ku sllonat sydelfinë"

----------


## vagabondi

jo dita eshte emer makine=benz

----------


## bukuroshe vogel

vdes per kengen e tyre nje mesazh obobo me te hik petlla gjith diten e negjoj sa po del ne tv un i them motres plizzz mos e lujjj .ajo e din qe mua me pelqejn shum edhe ma len . :buzeqeshje:  
bye bye.nga melisaa.

----------


## KaMi

Kete vere une isha ne Shqiperi...dhe mu dha rasti ti takoja djemte e West Side Family sepse Malboro organizonte nje party dhe kishte derguar WSF ne Berat tek nje Pub...Ishin shume friendly dhe shume te thjeshte...Kane pothuajse 5 vjet qe jane formuar si grup...Landi ishte hmmmm...shume cute...dhe kishte shume deshire te vizitonte USA ... ok po vendos edhe tre prej fotove qe kemi bere bashke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaMi

Nje tjeter qe kam bere une me bukuroshin e grupit, Landin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KaMi

Ndersa ketu ka dal Motra ime me WSF ( cilesia e fotove nuk eshte shume e mire sepse po i bej me web cameran e komp).
Miri( ne te majte), Landi (mbrapa) dhe Flori( ne te djathte).

----------


## Elbasani_ChiCKA

dhe mua me pelqen shume kenga mesazhi

----------


## MiLaNiStE

boooo amon se po me iken petlla tashi ai ladi ishte cute shum
po ate doctor florin un e maja men si yll qeka bo pyll fare iii ma shpifi per zotin lol no offenc

----------

